# 10 Gallon Biome, lighting and plant recommendations?



## SqueakyPickles (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello,
I am (and have been for a bit) planning to turn a 10 gallon aquarium into a new home for some dwarf puffers. :grin: I'd like to use plants from Southeast Asia, but am having a little difficulty with lighting on a budget.

CURRENT SETUP:
I currently have an 18 inch Zoo Med Flora Sun 15W T8 (5000k) for plant growth, however I know this is suitable only for low light plants. It also gets light from a window which seems to help. Java Moss grows happily but I have no other plants in it.

GOAL PLANTS:
The plants I am considering are a bit of a mix of requirements, and I'm not sure if that would work or if that would kill the low-light plants if I go higher tech. I do not plan to get all of these, but these are all options:

Java Moss
Rotala Indica
Aquarium Lily (Nymphaea)
Tiger Lotus
Wisteria
Green and Bronze Wendtii
Cryptocoryne lucens
Aponogeton crispus

I did find an AquaticLife T5 HO Lamp - 6000K - 18 in. - 18W. But I assume I cannot put that in my current fixture and it would probably be too high light anyway. I also can't hang from the ceiling. I did read somewhere that you can get a few lamps with clamps and use spiral florescent bulbs but I'm not sure what exactly I'd need. I am on a bit of a budget so I can't go spending a ton on new lighting, but I'd love to hear any recommendations anyone has.


----------



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi !!

I have a 10 gallon with 15" 14W Sun-Glo 4200K (not the best lighting but it came with the tank) and I currently have have these plants in my tank and they grow well :

- Anubias barteri
- Mircrosorium pteropus (java fern)
- Hygrophila polysperma
- Bacopa monnieri
- Rotala indica (will probably won't stay red but turn green)
- Java moss

Most of these plants can grow in a low-light setup, the only drawback is that the growth can be slower with this type of light. You could add some fertilizer to help.

But you will have to try these plants or others. Each tank is different. When I see a new plant, I buy a little bunch of it and try it in my tank before buying more. Other good choices are cryptocorynes, most will grow well in a low-light tank. And there is also Vallisneria, some types will grow in low-light setup.

Do your research. Some plants are best in foreground, mid-ground or background. The location in the tank is also important for the plant's growth.

Good luck with your tank.


----------

